# Meldung von Excel 2007 VBA



## godi (29 März 2008)

Hallo!

Bin gerade dabei das ich mir ein wenig VBA von Excel 2007 ansehe.
Es kommt aber beim Speichern (manuell und automatisches speichern) immer eine lästige Datensicherheitswarnung.

Kann ich die irgendwie Abschalten?
Ich habe da noch nichts gefunden.


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 März 2008)

Hallo Godi,
ich arbeite selber nicht mit Office 2007, aber von 2003 (mit dem ich arbeite) gibt es eine ähnliche Meldung und ich behaupte mal, dass da ein Zusammenhang besteht. Ursache sind die eingelagerten VBA-Funktionen. Wenn du die Meldung nicht mehr haben willst so heißt der Weg (bei 2003) "Extra's - Optionen - Sicherheit - Makro-Sicherheit -> Niedrig".
Ich denke mal, dass das bei dir so ähnlich geht ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## godi (30 März 2008)

Ja leider sieht das Excel 2007 schon ganz anders (Unübersichtlicher) aus als das 2003.

Ich habe aber jetzt die Einstellung gefunden.
Beim Ribbon Entwicklertools -> Makrosicherheit -> Datenschutzoptionen das Häckchen bei Dokumentspezifische Einstellungen entfernen.
Aber zum Aktivieren funktionierts nicht mehr! 

godi


----------



## godi (30 März 2008)

Eigentlich wollte ich noch dieses Bild hinzufügen....  
mein Alzheimer lässt grüßen.....


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 März 2008)

... klappt es denn jetzt wie gewünscht ...?


----------



## godi (30 März 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... klappt es denn jetzt wie gewünscht ...?



Ja die Meldung kommt jetzt nicht mehr.


----------

